# I hope these Fi SSD15's sound good!



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Order status: Order received
Delivery method: UPS 
Payment method: PayPal (Status : Payment is being carried out by PayPal)

Quantity Name Item number Unit price Amount 
2 SSD15 01915 $ 229.00 $ 458.00 
Ohm: dual 1 FlatwindCoil: yes +$20 CopperCoil: no 

note: if you make a change please make sure to click the "update" button to recalculate the price. 

Amount: $ 458.00 

Total: $ 458.00 

just placed the order


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

NICE... your gonna have fun with those pimp! do you have an amp in mind to drive them?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 5 2006, 08:20 PM~6701644
> *NICE... your gonna have fun with those pimp! do you have an amp in mind to drive them?
> *


ive got an orion xtr 2250


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

2 Ch Power 
250 x 2 @ 4 ohm 
500 x 2 @ 2 ohm 
1000 x 1 @ 4 ohm
Dual module slot 
supplied with (1) 
SLF-1 crossover 
23" x 8" x 3.125" 


if i remember right, the beast is suppose to do more then rated so you'll see atleast 600wrms per woofer if the rumors are right!

even though those woofers together can see about 2200watts, if you slot vent, you'd be nice!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 5 2006, 08:32 PM~6701723
> *2 Ch Power
> 250 x 2 @ 4 ohm
> 500 x 2 @ 2 ohm
> ...


hey i been trying to find specs for a while  ya its the old black beast  

now i need someone to design me a box. if any one interested ,i give the measure ments i need to stay with in.
outside measurements..
47 w x 24 h x 32 d... id like to shorten teh depth as much as possible, these going in back of my suburban, also whats the best way to face the subs/port?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

your going to be very happy. i just got this today. Q18...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FI FAMILY SUPER DODGE!

and when i get a chance impala, i'll draw up an enclosure if someone doesnt beat me to it...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 5 2006, 10:52 PM~6702893
> *WELCOME TO THE FI FAMILY  SUPER DODGE!
> 
> and when i get a chance impala, i'll draw up an enclosure if someone doesnt beat me to it...
> *



so you think this is going to try and tear the trunk off my cavalier. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Dec 5 2006, 10:53 PM~6702904
> *so you think this is going to try and tear the trunk off my cavalier. :biggrin:
> *


i think "try" is the wrong word, we should probably use "will" next time uffin:


1500wRMS vented = :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 5 2006, 11:09 PM~6703045
> *i think "try" is the wrong word, we should probably use "will" next time uffin:
> 1500wRMS vented =  :biggrin:
> *



i have a rockford fosgate 1100a2 power for it. :0


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 5 2006, 09:39 PM~6702301
> *hey i been trying to find specs for a while  ya its the old black beast
> 
> now i need someone to design me a box. if any one interested ,i give the measure ments i need to stay with in.
> ...




impala, i found time, here is your box design, i'll do a pic or somethin tomorrow if its needed......

firing direction: subs fired up towards head liner, port fired back towards license plate (port opening will be at the bottom half of the front panel)

becuase of weight and to pass for bracing, i was thinkin a 2-chamber would do nice here... can work as a brace between top and bottom panel and front and rear panel as well as a support...

exterior demensions:

46"w x 21.25"h x 25.25"d

all using .75" MDF:

top baffle double stacked (making top panel 1.5" thick)

divider doubled (making it 1.5" thick)

all other walls 1 layer (.75" thick)

internal measurements of each chamber:
21.5"w x 19"h x 23.75"d

port per chamber: 64.5insq (21.5"w x 3"h x 35.93" long)


each chamber will be ~3.75cubes @ 33 hz after port driver, and additional bracing

if you need me to go further with this let me kno

if you were close we could build it, knock it out in about 4 hours, maybe 5 if you glaze the entire inside with resin and curve the port openings


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

oh i had something a little more complex than that. :cheesy: i'm going to basically make the entire spare tire well and about 10" above it the box. sub fired towards the trunk lid, port through the rear deck...all fiberglass with steel bracing.  

i'm going for 9ft^[email protected]


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Dec 6 2006, 12:14 AM~6703482
> *oh i had something a little more complex than that. :cheesy:  i'm going to basically make the entire spare tire well and about 10" above it the box.  sub fired towards the trunk lid, port through the rear deck...all fiberglass with steel bracing.
> 
> i'm going for 9ft^[email protected]
> *



that shits gonna be hot!

i woulda thought of somethin a lil more complex for pinkimpala but i figured if he asked for someone to do a box design for him, he wasnt gonna be up to the task of some of the shit your about to pull off... i'll be finishing up my fi install when my materials get in from parts express!


feel like i shoulda got a yukon or somethin instead of a 4-door truck.. i have to run my 12's sealed while you guys get to vent through rear decks and shit 

he got 2 ssd15's, you got a q18, i got 2 x 12's because of space issues  life isnt fair now is it?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

no whats not fair is i have a 96 avenger with a glassed wall for 6-15"s just waiting to get filled, but no money to fill it.  

i'll post a build up topic once i get everything together. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 6 2006, 12:08 AM~6703438
> *impala, i found time, here is your box design, i'll do a pic or somethin tomorrow if its needed......
> 
> firing direction: subs fired up towards head liner, port fired back towards license plate (port opening will be at the bottom half of the front panel)
> ...


sounds good, draw me up a detailed sketch if ya want :cheesy: ive always built sealed encloseures, and havent done any of that in years. so the more help the merrier  . i want something thats gonna rock if ya know what i mean :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Dec 5 2006, 10:27 PM~6702692
> *your going to be very happy.  i just got this today.  Q18...
> 
> 
> ...


dang, that makes that d3 look dinky, nice carpet BTW :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 6 2006, 06:58 AM~6705131
> *sounds good, draw me up a detailed sketch if ya want :cheesy: ive always built sealed encloseures, and havent done any of that in years. so the more help the merrier  . i want something thats gonna rock if ya know what i mean :0
> *


yeh man, i calculated all that by hand, i've never had good luck with any online box programs so i just ended up taking the time and figuring it out...

when i get a chance i'll draw up a sketch color coded to what size the panels should be....

yo, i could build it for you it'll just be $78 bucks shipping, wood and materials would prolly come up to 60 bucks and i'll build it for $70 (w/o carpeting it though, unless you want)...so all together that would come up to $208 shipped...

and yeh bro, that enclosure with those subs should do more then rock, your roof and rear quarter panels are gonna flex pretty good...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

cool, but i think i can handle building it if ya steer me in the right direction, wife already pissed about the 458$ i spent on the subs


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

if you start a buildup you better post pics on that shit! uffin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i guess i could do that.maybe get started this weekend, subs supposed to arrive wednesday :cheesy:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

this is long but its really easy man, really step by step


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

alright, here we go, i thought of an "easier", smaller, and quicker box build... you said you built alotta sealeds so this would be similar... first your gonna need 4 of these

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=268-352

2 precision ports per chamber
my bad if i word this as if its your first time but im not gonna assume anything!

you need: carpenters glue, mdf 0.75", saw, nails for nail gun, or screws

every panel attachment needs to be glued and screwed or glued and nailed!

on to the box build:


1) cut a 46.4" x 20" panel, label it panel b (for bottom)

2)cut a 19.25" x 20" panel, label it panel r (for right side), and attach it to the right side of panel B (glue and screw) (the 20" side of panel r needs to be lined with the 20" edge of panel b....the 19.25" side should be "hieght")

pic:










3) cut a 45.65" x 19.25" panel, labeled panel ba (back), and attach it to panel b (the end furthest from you) and panel r (glue and screw) 
pic (here the "box" is flipped around so you can get an idea of direction)










4) have a bud

5) take a ruler and measure from panel r towards the center of panel b and mark the 21.7" length

6) cut two panels to 18.5" x 17.75" and label them panel d(divider)

7) attach the first panel d to panel ba and panel b (lined up to the mark you made... there should be a 21.7" distance from panel d to panel r)( the 18.5" edge should be getting screwed into panel b, the 17.75" edge should be getting screwed into panel ba) (screw and glue)

pic 











8) now attach the 2nd panel d to the 1st panel d, panel b, and panel ba (while still having the 21.7" distance from the 1st panel d to panel r

9) have a bud

10) cut a 44.9" x 17.75" panel and label it panel f (front)... this panel will be screwed into panel r (screws going through panel r, into panel f), screwed through panel b (screws going through panel b, into panel f), and screwed into both of the panel ds (screws going through panel f, into panel d)

11) take a piss, smoke, and a snickers bar

12)cut a 17.75" x 19.25" panel, labeled panel L (left), the 19.25" edge of the panel will be screwed into panel b (screws going through panel b, into panel L), the 17.75" should be considered "hieght". panel L will also be screwed into panel f (screws going through panel L, into panel f), and panel ba(screws going through panel ba, into panel L).

****at this point, panel r and panel ba are at the same hieght, and panel f, both panel d's and panel L are at the same hieght*****

13) cut two 45.65" x 19.25" panels, label panel t (top)

14)attach the first panel t to panel r (screwing through panel r, into panel t). then screw through panel ba, into panel t. then screw through panel t, into both panel d's. then screw through panel t into panel L. then screw through panel t into panel f.

15) now your going to attach the 2nd panel t which should even everything up... your basically gonna do the same thing you did for the first panel t but your going to screw it into the first panel t as well..


your damn near done at this point.... you have a double baffle, and a double divider... all you need to do is cut out speaker cut out (1 per side) through both panel t's.... to make it easy, if you want you can do it ahead of time becuase cutting through 1.5" of mdf can be a bitch...

then you need to cut out your port holes (2 per chamber) through the bottom of panel f.... the instructions on how big the port opening should be and how long the port should be comes with the ports (the ports are going to be about 14" long)

so at this point your done, just have to carpet it or what not, screw down your subs and ports, and your good.... subs fired up, port fired towards license plate! you have a dual chamber enclosure, each chamber is ~3.75cubes @ 33hz (thats after sub and port discplacement)...


entire enclosure will be 46.4" w x 20" d x 20" h

:biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

btw, you can just drill a hole for your speaker wires to go through the box and seal it right up with carpenters glue.... also you wanna hit all your seams inside the box with the glue as well to seal it up....

also, when make your port cut outs close to the bottom... you dont want your sub's magnet to get blocked by the port... sub has 8" mounting depth, and the inner flare of the port is about 7.5" in diameter, so just use good judgement, on how close to the bottom you need to make the cut out (common sense kinda thing, the box is 20" tall, you got 4" of space between the inner flare and bottom of the magnet to variate with)


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

sweet man, is there any other option for the ports?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

this is the easiest way pimp... the enclosure would have to be bigger to accomodate for slot vents, plus you'll have to router the edges, and once its built, it's built... atleast this way if you wanna change your tuning frequency, you just pull the port out, cut a new length, and then screw it back in....


if you've never built a slot vent b4, this is the BEST way for you to go and get a good output, with no (or almost no) port noise...

plus with the precision ports you dont have to worry about being wrong in your length and widths, easy as cut the hole, put the port in, and screw it down. definetly the BEST route for you to take


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

cool, i wonder if i can the ports some wheres locally?id like to get started tonight or this weekend

can i use a piece of 4 " pvc pipe instead of the flared port?.,and can you flip the measure ments to fractional for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

you'd get a much better response with the flared ports, thats why they cost what they cost... but pvc is used as ports too, but the flareds will literally make you louder and sound better...

and dont get greedy pimp


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

will i get all that from a 4x8 sheet or will i need two, im going to lowes tonight 
ill see what i can do about the flares, they go to the out side right?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

how hard would it be to use the square ports?


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

You can use the PVC, but the airflow increase is such a huge benefit with the aeroports. You can build the box without them, just cut the holes out when you can order them/get them in. Just dont play your setup without them...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ive got it built, havent cut any holes yet, except the sub holes.

can i heat up the pvc and flare it like the ports?,or just use the pvc for a while, temperary?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 10 2006, 12:02 AM~6732426
> *ive got it built, havent cut any holes yet, except the sub holes.
> 
> can i heat up the pvc and flare it like the ports?,or just use the pvc for a while, temperary?
> *


Give this a look see...  

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2369


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

thats not a smooth enough flare IMO. unless you have something better suited for the roll to flat. I would just buy them....or just buy the flares and use the PVC for tubing....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 9 2006, 11:02 PM~6732426
> *ive got it built, havent cut any holes yet, except the sub holes.
> 
> can i heat up the pvc and flare it like the ports?,or just use the pvc for a while, temperary?
> *



nice man, sorry i didnt get back to you, i was gonna tell you to just round the numbers and keep it consistent with the other boards...

did it come out nice? pics?

you can try what brahma posted if you want seems cool... wont be as good as aero or precision ports but it'll get her done!... just do it on both sides

if you use 4" ports, each port should be 14.88" (between 14 3/4 and 15"...pick your spot on the ruler and keel it consistent with the other ports) 

and thats total length, from flare end to flare end... gotta make sure your consistent...

if you use just str8 pvc (no flare), it will be 13.88"


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i want one of these 15's bad but should i go with all the options or no?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

hey thats a good idea.i was gonna try it anyways  ,imma see if i can ge more of a flare though
i think i ended up now with 4.18 of air space, before subs and ports displacement. does that sound right sporty? i believe it was inside measurements of 17.75 x 18.5 x 22 .. it was dark and might not have been acurrate  . hey thanks for the drawing sporty! .ill post a pic tomorrow. im trying to get the wife to cover it for me, with some fabric i got from the store


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yep, if your talking about per chamber then thats about right... once you add the sub (takes up 0.18 cuft), then add the two ports (should take up maybe .17cuft together), you'll have about 3.75 - 3.8 cuft airspace and around 32-34hz tuning... which is a good thing :thumbsup:

fi recommends an enclosure between 3cuft and 4cuft tuned to 33hz per woofer, so i'd say it was a successful build!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:
now my subs wont behere til friday


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

picspicspics :0


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

I dont know if this holds true for ALL the Fi subs, but the fully loaded BTL has a looser gap than the basic BTL. the tighter gap CAN cause problems with rubbing on daily setups that dont load close to perfect.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

subs should be here when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 15 2006, 01:14 PM~6765320
> *subs should be here when i get home :biggrin:
> *


You're gonna be really pleased when you see them, make sure to post pics...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

im hoping im pleased when i hear them.more less see them :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 8 2006, 12:14 AM~6718783
> *alright, here we go, i thought of an "easier", smaller, and quicker box build... you said you built alotta sealeds so this would be similar... first your gonna need 4 of these
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=268-352
> ...


thats hot but u think itll look good with the top being 1 inch plexiglass???
and stick like nlue neons in it!!!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yeh, if you cover the box in a black vinyl, and have the front panel (part facing the hatch) plexiglass so you can see the ports and the basket and magnet..


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ahh to late for all that....maybe if it ound good and i get bored later on..

found out the wife must have layed the groceries on the wires and poped a fuse in the amp. guess ill be looking for a fuse tomorow,and if i figure out how to wire these subs


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

do these work well? because the price is right


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 15 2006, 11:44 PM~6768274
> *do these work well? because the price is right
> *


the subs? dont know yet


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 15 2006, 11:03 PM~6768446
> *the subs? dont know yet
> *


i might just go to vegas and buy sme for the fuck of it..i have never been pleased with any non mainstream..i thought the re were junk...but i wll give it anoteher shot


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 16 2006, 01:01 AM~6768934
> *i might just go to vegas and buy sme for the fuck of it..i have never been pleased with any non mainstream..i thought the re were junk...but i wll give it anoteher shot
> *



must not have been using them in a proper setup seeing how most people find them to sound better than most JL shit, dollar per dollar, and twice as loud.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

where da pics be! :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Dec 16 2006, 01:47 PM~6770615
> *where da pics be!  :biggrin:
> *


x2!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

as soon as i ca get the amp and subs wired up right


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Dec 16 2006, 11:44 AM~6770604
> *must not have been using them in a proper setup seeing how most people find them to sound better than most JL shit, dollar per dollar, and twice as loud.
> *


i hate jl .i was thinking other brands..lol


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

forgot to take pics









these subs are to loud,imma get rid of em  






















j/k, but they are loud as hell


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

what are you using for ports? and im glad your happy with them man!!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

man, i just used the pvc,and flared the ends for now, hell i may keep it like it is, its banging loud now :0 ill see if i can snap a pic


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

nothing special for show or anything,just sounds


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

NICE bro!! :thumbsup:

shit wasnt hard at all, now was it?

i bet its wammin hard as hell huh? AND your underpowering them with that amp! i think your amp was rated around 1500wrms? the pair of these subs can handle around 2500wRMS... you made out real good homie.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

looks good. how do they sound. i can't wait to install my 18. i bought the materials today. :0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

loud. i thought my ears were bleeding after about an hour


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

sweet man, looks good very good. so would you say your satisfied so far with your new equipment?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

well, im glad SOMEONE on here listened! and im glad that the box plans and everything went well...

good show


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Dec 18 2006, 05:14 PM~6781171
> *sweet man, looks good very good. so would you say your satisfied so far with your new equipment?
> *


ya man,they sound great


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i got one of my x12's in and damn, it does pretty good to be in a sealed, and upfiring under a seat... cant wait to get the second one in... the sq is very nice on these... fi for the win i guess


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ya, im gonna hit up a local show somweday and have it on the db meter  or ill stop by the local stereo shop


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

But what do I know... :uh:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 19 2006, 11:37 AM~6786247
> *ya, im gonna hit up  a local show somweday and have it on the db meter  or ill stop by the local stereo shop
> *


yea keep us posted on that as well, and you know we want pics too


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 19 2006, 04:34 PM~6786509
> *But what do I know...  :uh:
> *


shuddappp 

FI is some "i cant afford rockford" bullshit :biggrin: 

i think next year, if i get blessed with that 65k a year position im being set up for, i'm taking the rear seat out and um, im buying 6 more x12's, gonna run them off an ORION2400D... i'll have 2 of the subs firing up and 6 of them fired forward towards the nose... ports fired up as well and i can swing 14cubes @ 34hz under the window line 

i'll just but 2 HC2400's to replace my batt, big 3 upgrade, and im wammin away... aint nuthin but about $1700 in equipment, and maybe $500 on the enclosure (of course the baffles would be glass'd...



you think that'll be enough to start competing? uffin:


----------

